# Amazon verteilt SC2 Beta-Keys



## Xel'Naga (28. April 2010)

Wenn man sich bei Amazon ein Starcraft2 Exemplar vorbestellt bekommt man innerhalb von vier Werktagen einen Beta-Key !
Ich denke man muss aber SC2 gleich bezahlen, sonst bestellt doch jeder vor nur wegen dem Beta-Key und kauft dann letztendlich wo anders ein wo es vielleicht billiger ist 

Also gute Nachrichten für alle die einen wollen aber noch keinen bekommen haben.

Diese Aktion gilt noch bis zum 16.Mai.

Dort nachzulesen bei Amazon persönlich direkt unter dem Angeblichen  Erscheinungstermin:
Link zu Amazon/Sarcraft2

MFG
Xel'Naga


----------



## Axel_Foly (28. April 2010)

Wenn du als Zahlungsmethode Rechnung angiebst glaube ich nicht das sie dir die vor dem key schicken.


----------



## Kaktus (28. April 2010)

Also bei STO haben wir auch vorbestellt um die Beta spielen zu können und haben ein Key bekommen bevor wir bezahlt hatten. Wir haben sogar das Spiel abbestellt da wir hier um die Ecke das Spiel günstiger bekommen konnten. 
Aber... wir mussten per Paypal bestellen und Amazone hatte dann noch einiges geändert. Ob das so nochmal funktioniert, keine Ahnung. Wetten würde ich drauf nicht.


----------



## MARIIIO (28. April 2010)

War bei BFBC2 auch nicht anders: Spiel vorbestellen, Keys werden kurz vor Beginn der BETA verschickt.
Geld wurde erst abgezogen, als das Spiel geliefert wurde, hätte also jederzeit die Bestellung stornieren können, und den Key trotzdem behalten.

Meiner meinung nach sind die Publisher auf den trichter gekommen, dass man ein paar spiele mehr absetzt, wenn man nicht einfach so in die BETA rein darf. Allerdings wurden bei BFBC2 auch keys verlost, undundund...

Also soooo elitär ist man mit einem BETA-Key nicht, zumal der Status spätestens mit dem Release endet 

FAZIT: Amazon weiß, das ein paar Leute die Nummer abziehen werden, ist deswegen drauf vorbereitet, und denen deswegen nicht wirklich böse...


----------



## Genghis99 (29. April 2010)

Genau. Vollversion bezahlen, Beta Key bekommen - Release verschoben.  Kunde verar****.

Open Beta oder nicht Open Beta - das ist hier die Frage. Eine Bezahl-beta kommt ja wohl gar nicht in die Tüte.


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. April 2010)

Ist ja eigentlich schon eine Open-Beta und nicht mehr eine Closed-Beta da sich ja jeder einen Key besorgen kann durch Amazon.


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. April 2010)

Gibbet da auch ne Limited?


----------



## Xel'Naga (30. April 2010)

Ich glaube pro Bestellung wird es wohl nur einen Key geben, sonst würden doch jeder so viele Exemplare wie möglich bestellen (und nach Erhalt der Keys die Bestellung wieder stornieren) und alle Keys irgendwo teuer verkaufen. 

Ist wie gesagt mit Amazon schon eine Open Beta, einfach vorbestellen, Key kassieren und wieder das Spiel abbestellen und günstig nach dem Release irgendwo erwerben.... einfacher gehts nicht.

Ich habe auch insgesamt schon VIER Keys von Blizzard bekommen, wohl bemerkt mit nur einen Account. 
Blizzard mag mich anscheinend, gerade erst heute habe ich meine letzten zwei Keys bekommen 

Blizzard interessiert nicht mehr WER und mich welcher Hardware in der Beta ist, sondern will so viele wie möglich für das Spiel begeistern, dazu zählt halt auch das sie es weiterhin als Closed Beta machen den das erhöht den WILL HABEN Faktor....


----------



## butter_milch (30. April 2010)

Ich hatte keine Probleme meine BFBC2 Vorbestellung zu stornieren, obwohl ich einen Beta-Key erhalten habe.

Sollte hier nicht anders sein. Allerdings interessiert mich das Spiel nicht, aber alle die es tut, können sich so ohne Probleme einen Key besorgen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. April 2010)

Xel’Naga schrieb:


> Ich habe auch insgesamt schon VIER Keys von Blizzard bekommen, wohl bemerkt mit nur einen Account.
> Blizzard mag mich anscheinend, gerade erst heute habe ich meine letzten zwei Keys bekommen
> 
> Blizzard interessiert nicht mehr WER und mich welcher Hardware in der Beta ist, sondern will so viele wie möglich für das Spiel begeistern, dazu zählt halt auch das sie es weiterhin als Closed Beta machen den das erhöht den WILL HABEN Faktor....




Kannst gerne einen an mich weiterleiten, warte verzweifelt und bin seitdem es diese Beta Seite gibt angemeldet


----------



## Veriquitas (30. April 2010)

Xel’Naga schrieb:


> Ich glaube pro Bestellung wird es wohl nur einen Key geben, sonst würden doch jeder so viele Exemplare wie möglich bestellen (und nach Erhalt der Keys die Bestellung wieder stornieren) und alle Keys irgendwo teuer verkaufen.
> 
> Ist wie gesagt mit Amazon schon eine Open Beta, einfach vorbestellen, Key kassieren und wieder das Spiel abbestellen und günstig nach dem Release irgendwo erwerben.... einfacher gehts nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Wie haben die dir nochmal 2 Friend-keys geschickt oder wie? Ich hab bis jetzt nur 1 bekommen. Naja egal, die sollen mal endlich die Ce anbieten und Blizz soll mal klar machen was jetzt mit Deutschen Version ist und ob man mit einer anderen version problemlos im Mp zocken kann.


----------



## Xel'Naga (30. April 2010)

Wie... naja, wie üblich schickten sie mir eine E-Mail.
Die Mail kam von England (GB) auf Englisch, sonst kamen die Mails immer auf Deutsch.
Vielleicht haben die Engländer zu viele Keys und wollen sie einfach an jeden loswerden.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Mai 2010)

Xel’Naga schrieb:


> Wie... naja, wie üblich schickten sie mir eine E-Mail.
> Die Mail kam von England (GB) auf Englisch, sonst kamen die Mails immer auf Deutsch.
> Vielleicht haben die Engländer zu viele Keys und wollen sie einfach an jeden loswerden.


  Mir schon klar die Keys per Mail kamen .


----------



## Stingray93 (1. Mai 2010)

Man muss auf jedenfall nicht bezahlen um einen Key zu erhalten.
Habe mir es Donnerstag Abend vorbestellt...und Freitag mittag den Key erhalten.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Mai 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Man muss auf jedenfall nicht bezahlen um einen Key zu erhalten.
> Habe mir es Donnerstag Abend vorbestellt...und Freitag mittag den Key erhalten.



Naja ich hab schon nen Key mir ist das egal aber die hälfte der keys werden dann wieder auf ebay landen.


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Mai 2010)

hmmm, glaube ich gar nicht das welche auf Ebay landen.
Den ich habe gestern mal spaßeshalber auf Ebay geschaut wie viele Keys dort verkauft werden, es sind zwar viele aber die Preise sind sehr niedrig geworden.
Den die schlauen Leute holen ihren Keys bei Amazon GRATIS und kaufen nicht noch extra einen ein, also werden es immer weniger Keys bei Ebay werden !


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Mai 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich noch die paar Wochen warten. Ich freu mich zwar riesig drauf, will mir aber die Vorfreude nicht verderben.^^


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Mai 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich noch die paar Wochen warten. Ich freu mich zwar riesig drauf, will mir aber die Vorfreude nicht verderben.^^


 
Naja in der beta kannste dir nicht viel verderben die Kampagne ist ja nicht spielbar. Und der mp macht eh immer wieder bock.


----------



## Xel'Naga (2. Mai 2010)

Ich vergebe zwei Beta Key's, genaueres im SC2 Sammelthread nachzulesen.....


----------

